# 10v 1000mf capacitor



## Ketxxx (Aug 30, 2007)

A cap in my PSU has gone dodgy, its started leaking slightly (yay..) for now I just put a lil superglue on top of the capacitor to hopefully hold it out till I get a replacement. What I did wonder though, (although I can pretty much guess the answer is "no" already) is instead of just getting another 10v 1000mf radial electrolytic capacitor, could I replace the dodgy cap with, say, a tantalum bead capacitor instead? The PSU works absolutely fine apart from when the system isnt on and the PSU isnt switched off at the back, thats when things get iffy as there are wild power fluctuations within the system (lights flickering on and off stuff)


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 30, 2007)

Don't think I would chance it.  You could create a line noise problem, and cause you OC's to become unstable!


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 30, 2007)

Nah its worth the chance, the PSU is as good as toast anyway so may as well replace the cap and see.


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Nah its worth the chance, the PSU is as good as toast anyway so may as well replace the cap and see.



Good point!!  Nothing better than a little experiment.  Just be sure to test it out of rig before you blow your mobo or somthing...


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Nah its worth the chance, the PSU is as good as toast anyway so may as well replace the cap and see.



cant you rma? better that than risking fixing it yourself and losing your rma if it goes worse


----------



## Kreij (Aug 30, 2007)

When it comes to power supply decoupling, tatalum bead capacitors cannot stand the abuse that an aluminum electrolyte can. So my guess would be that it would work for a little while ... until the TB exploded in a glorious display of pyrotechniques.

Go for it, and have your camera nearby so we can see what happens


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 30, 2007)

Kreij said:


> When it comes to power supply decoupling, tatalum bead capacitors cannot stand the abuse that an aluminum electrolyte can. So my guess would be that it would work for a little while ... until the TB exploded in a glorious display of pyrotechniques.
> 
> Go for it, and have your camera nearby so we can see what happens



Have A Fire Extinguisher handy!!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 30, 2007)

Hope it don't drip on other parts of your comp..


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 30, 2007)

According to all these knowledgable people, it doesn't sound like a good idea. Go for it!


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 30, 2007)

lol no i intend to keep the PSU going if I can  by all rights the PSU should be fine as longs the cap is replaced with one of identical spec


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 30, 2007)

get an electrolytic capacitor again .. i doubt you can find a 1000uF tantalum one. watch the polarity. bigger voltage rating on the new one is fine. similar capacity (maybe 800 to 1400) is fine too


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah I was just thinking about ripple an stuff which is why I was gona get a cap of identical spec just to air on the side of caution a little. I wonder if getting like a 16v 1000mf cap would help any though as the original cap blew kinda easy.. so one with a higher tolerence in theory would be a better idea.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok after some digging I found what should be an awesome cap replacement  16v 1000mf, and is designed for temperatures between 400-850c. A bit overkill for inside a PSU yes? I know, but at least it will last forever


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 31, 2007)

To minimize ripple match the three letter code on the old cap to the replacement one.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 31, 2007)

There wasnt one, at least, not that I remember seeing


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 31, 2007)

Its the ESL code that you need to match for stable power.  All the caps on the same rail should(but don't always) have the same ESL code, more info on caps here;

http://clivetec.superihost.com/Capacitors.html


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok I'll check that out. Can anyone find somewhere that sells 10v 1000uf caps in the UK? I can only find 16v 1000uf, an on consideration, 16v is probably going to be too much. Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on that.


----------

